# Bump behind his Pelvic Fin



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Ares (my betta) has a bump behind his Pelvic Fin. I gave him an unfrozen unshelled pea. 30 minutes later I saw a big poop on the bottom of his tank, did Ares had constipation?


----------



## Mikikal (Aug 18, 2012)

Did he have the bump before or after you fed him the pea?


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Ares had the bump before he ate the pea


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Did it go away after? Bettas, most fish really, do sometimes get constipated and they can get air or gases from decaying, stuck food in their digestive systems and it can puff them up. I think betta are prone to it because we feed them high protein food like worms.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Well after he poop he still has a slight bump. I decide not to feed him today. I'll check if his bump is gone tomorrow.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If the bump is white, that is completely normal and there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

*Ares Belly*

It's hard to take a picture of his belly


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

*Here's another picture*

If you look closely you can see the bump


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that's the male version of an ovipositer. Idk what it's called though.


----------

